# Ada 60p - the forest



## David NIelsen (11 Aug 2017)

Tech:

ADA 60p
ADA aquasky 601, 9 hours
Dennerle primus 160, 25 bpm
Aqua el asap 800 canisterfilter with inline co2 diffuser 
22 degrees 

Plants:

Bacopa caroliniana
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B
Staurogyne repens
Pogostemon erectus
Rotala 'Bonsai'
Hygrophila costata
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'

Stones: lava Stones

Ferts: Tropica Specialised Fertiliser 4 pumps per dag

Fish: red Sakura and amano shrimps 

Youtube video:


----------



## David NIelsen (11 Aug 2017)

David NIelsen said:


> Tech:
> 
> ADA 60p
> ADA aquasky 601, 9 hours
> ...




Sendt fra min SM-G955F med Tapatalk


----------

